# Aristo Crossings for X-Wide Switches



## tmmhead (Feb 22, 2008)

I am probably missing where this is listed but what Aristo Crossover would one use (30 deg, 19.5 deg, etc) to be able to connect four Aristo X-Wide Switches.

Thanks,

Tim


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

i think i would use a 22.5 lgb


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

You have to trim the track a bit, but the 30 degree will work, see the diagrams on this page:


*http://w...


Regards, Greg*


----------



## tmmhead (Feb 22, 2008)

Greg,

Thanks for the answer on this one. I have to get in to the habit of looking at your site before I post the question up here. I am guessing that this same arrangement would work for the LGB wide switches or are the radius different between the two?

Thanks again,

Tim


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

The Aristo wide radius are 10' diameter and the diverging route is curved through the turnout and into the track beyond. 

The LGB turnouts have the same "curved" design, but are available in 8' and 15' diameter, so I could not be sure what is the right crossing angle to use:

*http://www.elmassian.com/trains-mai...a-switches* 


Hopefully someone has done some track planning with LGB stuff to answer this.

Regards, Greg


----------



## tmmhead (Feb 22, 2008)

Greg,

I had a feeling they were slight different looking at how they lined up. I'll just move some switches so I can use all Aristo and make it a no-brainer since you've already done the work or perhaps I should just take advange of the aristo Track sale and replace a few.

Thanks again,

Tim


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Well, the Aristo sale is good, and Aristo has upgraded the frogs in their recent manufacture. 

That said, the quality of an LGB switch, in the plastic, etc, is above that in an Aristo switch, in my opinion. 

Properly maintained and modified, you can make the Aristo WR switches work very well. I spray mine with Armorall every 6 months, keeps the plastic from rotting. 

If you look on my site, there are tips on the frog (probably not needed), the guard rail shimming, and matching the points to the stock rails. 

Regards, Greg


----------

